# The Harpy



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This one was originally made for Ruthie's contest, but due to satellite problems etc. I was not able to get the thing uploaded until today... so a little to late, oh well!

I'm also putting the drawing in the templates section as well.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

That looks wicked!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... very unique Bill!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Nice, and this is the template that I have been looking for. It is every thing that I have wanted. It is so kind of you to put up these drawings. Thank you soo much.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a winner!


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW! Thanks for that Hatchcock but will one of these be ready for Halloween? What a great frame and I know itlshoot. All us country boys got satellite trouble. Thanks for posting this. Will it be in production?


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Thing looks like it'll bite you if you ain't watching! Nice work as always bill!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

d#mn that bad boy is scary looking and in your hands scary and deadly you have to start producing those they will sell like ice water in he77 there mr bill


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cool Bill, the tapered stock reminds me of tapered knife tangs.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Interesting shape and beautiful textures


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

WOW! :shocked:

Very aggressive lines there! Beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Incredible Bill


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sweet Slingshot! Eye candy with deadly accuracy! It just looks cool! Good job!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like a killer slingshot. Thanks for sharing, Master Bill.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Aggressive and beautiful!!!!!

GREAT work!!!!

...I thought the mythological Harpies were very ugly she-monsters, but is not the case with this Harpy!!! 

Excellent!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Brilliantly conceived, masterly created!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Exellent shape, i love that pointy look a lot!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

This one will be the prize in October's Pocket Predator slingshot shooting contest.... the Champion of Champion's shoot out!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks great, very nice and comfy Bill!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" Mr. Bill, you always in the top.
Your work and generosity is admirable.

A hug Master ..... Alf


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> "Wow" Mr. Bill, you always in the top.
> Your work and generosity is admirable.
> 
> A hug Master ..... Alf


Thanks Alfredo!


----------



## TEXEZ (Sep 25, 2013)

WOW! Speechless


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW! That is a gorgeous slingshot !! I love the design...beauty with shades of the sinister...yummy!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Ruthie... it was made in that shape because I saw you have a fondness for the Harpy shaped Dragons...


----------

